# New products in our Australian store - save and new !



## RaceGlazer

Lots of new goodies arrived today in our Brisbane location and are now available on www.raceglaze.com.au

Our highly regarded AluBright Metal Deoxidiser is new in - thought we'd give it a try with you

Scratch Shield Gritguards AUS $17.99

G-Mitt AUS$17.99 - synthetic cotton/microfibre wash mitt

Signature Sheepskin Wash Mitt - I've not seen any superior mitts on the Aus websites I've looked at, and only AUS$24.99

Menzerna 2200 (250ml) Compound at AUS$22.99

Gloss-IT products too:
Concorso Gloss, Gloss Finish, Gloss Activator

There is no GST on our products purchased from our Australian website, you pay in Aussie dollars and we ship from our local stocks. So you wont beat our prices, and as stock is held in South Brisbane we even offer a pick-up option.

We've restocked on Water Filters, Hindsight, 55 Wax (200g) so everything is all up to date.
thank you


----------

